# Knotty Knots



## RememberanceDay (25 Jun 2011)

*THIS IS MEANT TO BE ONLY A FUN FORUM*


What's your favorite knot? Least favorite? One you can never get right?


I love the Monkey's fist, so fun to make once you get the hang of it, along with the reef knot. Use it every day. 


What's your love/hate/never can get it right knot?


----------



## kawa11 (25 Jun 2011)

Clove hitch and the Windsor knot suit up!

Looking forward to learning ropework. 
I'm pretty useless when it comes to tying things off or identifying the right knots for the right task. (overhand knot + overhand knot = secure?)


----------



## mariomike (25 Jun 2011)

Enjoy:
http://www.animatedknots.com/indexrescue.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com

Edit  to add.
Alphabetical Knots List:
http://www.animatedknots.com/knotlist.php?Categ=rescue&LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com

Topic: "knot work / rope work":
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/79610/post-754415.html#msg754415


----------



## old fart (25 Jun 2011)

A 'Carrick Bend'.............as a combat engineer this is one you should be able tie standing on your head, and or (while) a tad under the weather for one reason or another.

Yours aye....


----------



## RememberanceDay (25 Jun 2011)

Thanks a bunch, Mario. Love that site! Taught me the monkey's fist in 5 mins, since my crusty PO (Cadet) refused claiming that it would take me hours to even understand... One on him, since I can now do it better and faster than anyone in the corp. 

Carrak bends are awesome! 


Seriously, I love doing my ropework. Love solving puzzles (AKA, figuring how to undo the new kid's god-awful so-called round turn and two half hitches, with a dozen extra half hitches. )


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Jun 2011)

Personally, I like the Face Knot.

The one I get when I sit down with my morning coffee and read the Recruiting Forum  

That or the knot I get in my knickers from some Radio Chatter threads


----------



## Neill McKay (25 Jun 2011)

old fart said:
			
		

> A 'Carrick Bend'.............as a combat engineer this is one you should be able tie standing on your head, and or (while) a tad under the weather for one reason or another.



What's the application for the carrick bend in the field?  (I've only known it as being used to bend together heavy lines, in the ballpark of hawsers.)


----------



## Sample2K7 (25 Jun 2011)

Big fan of the alpine butterfly knot. Easy to tie, can be done even when one end of the rope is already tied to an anchor point. Doesn't weaken the rope at the point of the knot like most knots do


----------



## RememberanceDay (25 Jun 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Personally, I like the Face Knot.
> 
> The one I get when I sit down with my morning coffee and read the Recruiting Forum
> 
> That or the knot I get in my knickers from some Radio Chatter threads




Haha, I enjoy the latter, the first one, not so  much!


----------



## Neill McKay (26 Jun 2011)

Sample2K7 said:
			
		

> Big fan of the alpine butterfly knot. Easy to tie, can be done even when one end of the rope is already tied to an anchor point. Doesn't weaken the rope at the point of the knot like most knots do



I like that as well.  It does weaken the line, but not to the extent that a lot of other knots do.  (A bit of science on it at http://www.caves.org/section/vertical/nh/50/knotrope.html.)


----------



## old fart (26 Jun 2011)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> What the application for the carrick bend in the field?  (I've only known it as being used to bend together heavy lines, in the ballpark of hawsers.)



It can be used to join any diameter rope/cordage in situations where a load is applied...even if great a load is applied it can be easily undone.  Large hawser type stuff, once the knot  is tied, the running end is seized against the standing end and the knot maintains its classic shape....and of course even after great strain is applied it is easily undone.

With smaller diameters of natural or man made cordage the knot is left to sinch-up (ensure sufficient running end is left to allow this)....and again, even after great strain is applied it is easily undone.

Often, knots like a reef knot are wrongly used in situations where a load is applied where something like a carrick bend should have been used.


----------



## R933ex (26 Jun 2011)

I love any the complete figure of 8 family, just for ease and applications. However the Alberta Hitch-Originally designed for mine rescue- is a beautiful, albeit complicated, knot perfect for lowering casualties and horizontal applications (Cross Decking anyone) when all you have is 20 feet of rope.


----------



## CougarKing (26 Jun 2011)

The bowline. (the one that is pretty much a lasso) And perhaps the sheet bend. (for joining two lines of unequal thickness)

Just a couple of a number they teach volunteers in the Canadian Coast Guard Auxiliary.


----------



## Pusser (26 Jun 2011)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> What's the application for the carrick bend in the field?  (I've only known it as being used to bend together heavy lines, in the ballpark of hawsers.)



The principle use of a carrick bend (as opposed to other bends) is that it can be run around a capstan or a windlass.  A reef knot (which is actually a bend) would get caught in that application.


----------



## FoverF (29 Jun 2011)

EYE SPLICE!!


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (29 Jun 2011)

Many knots are my favourites, as long as they are self slip so we don't have to @$%^#& at them when the need to undo them arises.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (29 Jun 2011)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Many knots are my favourites, as long as they are self slip so we don't have to @$%^#& at them when the need to undo them arises.



Ha Ha - You must be talking about me; a stoker.  If you can't tie knots, tie lots!! I thought that was why we carry the seaman's knife-to cut stoker knots!


----------



## Pusser (29 Jun 2011)

The key to a good knot is the ease with which it is untied.  "Stoker hitches" should be avoided at all costs.

Many years ago as a young stoker (DMech when we were still mechanics) I impressed the hell out of the Buffer at my reserve unit with the fact that not only could I tie knots, I also eye-spliced a few hawsers for him! :nod:  Who says sea cadet training isn't good?


----------



## Pat in Halifax (29 Jun 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> The key to a good knot is the ease with which it is untied.  "Stoker hitches" should be avoided at all costs.
> 
> Many years ago *as a young stoker  * (DMech when we were still mechanics) I impressed the hell out of the Buffer at my reserve unit with the fact that *not only could I tie knots, I also eye-spliced a few hawsers for him*! :nod:  Who says sea cadet training isn't good?


Sir:
You traitorous b***ard you!!


----------



## Pusser (30 Jun 2011)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Sir:
> You traitorous b***ard you!!



Hey!  Just because I could tie a knot doesn't mean I couldn't turn a wrench (or beat somebody with it). ;D


----------



## NavalMoose (7 Jul 2011)

"Stoker's dhoby hitch"


----------



## CountDC (8 Jul 2011)

hangman noose - just don't do the noose while on whatever they are calling the seamanship training these days or in front of the cox'n.


----------



## RememberanceDay (16 Jul 2011)

CountDC said:
			
		

> hangman noose - just don't do the noose while on whatever they are calling the seamanship training these days or in front of the cox'n.



Got in sh** for that one, damnit!


----------



## CountDC (21 Jul 2011)

;D  me too - that is why I said not to do it on course.


----------

